# Algae Problem or lack of ferts?



## andyh (24 Nov 2009)

Hey guys

I have a few leaves in my tank which have got a dark green algae on them and my hydrocotyle has some light black alage on. Dont get me wrong its not taking over but i am not sure whether they are not getting enough CO2 or Ferts.

Its my kitchen tank, full journal below:
Pressurized CO2 with plenty of flow.
Dosing ADA Brighty Step One 3ml (not sure this is enough as the tank is heavily planted, but within a week or so due to move to step 2
Also dosing 3ml Easy Carbo and Brighty K everyday.

Here some pics
Check the Staurogyne leaf middle left.





more can be seen on the Staurogyne and the Hydrocotyle Verticillata





The planting is fairly dense:





Any suggestions?  
Thanks for looking.
Andyh


----------



## JamesM (24 Nov 2009)

Bin the ADA rubbish and get some dry powders.. its too good a scape to lose out to algae on


----------



## andyh (24 Nov 2009)

JamesM said:
			
		

> Bin the ADA rubbish and get some dry powders.. its too good a scape to lose out to algae on




Ok, I hear what you are saying (i sense your not an ADA fan   ) and lots of you guys love the Dry powders etc. For me its all about ease. Buy it, couple of pumps easy. I thought ADA was held in high regard? I know its not cheap?

So whats my tank lacking then?

EDIT: just been chatting with Samc on the old Gabbly chat and has made suggestions that it could be GSA and a litte staghorn (which i did have at the begining). He has suggested that by adding PO4 that would help combat the GSA.

I have easylife liquid fosfo, is it worth starting to dose it? (not doubting you Sam just throwing it out to the masses!  )


----------



## CeeJay (25 Nov 2009)

Hi andy
The black stuff is looking like BBA to me. Normally associated with poor CO2/circulation.........No, I hear you cry   
Let me explain, this BBA sometimes takes up residence on the slower growing plants leaves if it is in a high light position, even with good CO2/circulation.
I have Staurogyne sp. in my tank to right hand side, so not getting the full blast from the lights and it is unaffected.
I also have 2 Anubias, one on the left hand side just out of the full light and it is in perfect condition, however the one in full lighting gets BBA on the leaves, and like yourself, I'm pretty sure it's not my CO2 or circulation. I have a permanently yellow drop checker and 2400lph on a 180l tank  .
Right next to the Anubia that gets affected, I have P. Helferi and this is not affected by the BBA at all. Go figure.
I'm sure it's something to do with the growth rates versus high lighting. Slow growing plants in high light situations don't seem to do too well (in my tank anyway   ).
Maybe some of the more knowledgeable may be able to assist you better than I. This is just my (limited) experience.

Chris.

PS
I'm one of the dry fert brigade too   .


----------



## andyh (25 Nov 2009)

chrisr01 said:
			
		

> Hi andy
> The black stuff is looking like BBA to me. Normally associated with poor CO2/circulation.........No, I hear you cry
> Let me explain, this BBA sometimes takes up residence on the slower growing plants leaves if it is in a high light position, even with good CO2/circulation.
> I have Staurogyne sp. in my tank to right hand side, so not getting the full blast from the lights and it is unaffected.
> ...



Thanks for you comments and defo interesting! I have lots of flow and co2, i am just not sure that its getting to all the low level plants. I am with you on the high light side of things!

Nb. By the way i am not against the whole dry ferts thing (before i get mobbed  ) just find that ADA route easier.


----------



## ceg4048 (25 Nov 2009)

I agree with Chris in that it looks like GSA in photo #2 lower left. Not sure about the BBA as I can't see the leaf edges clearly, but if they are fluffy black tufts then it's BBA.

I'm into ease as well and if the bottles work for you (and if you can afford it) then that's OK, but you still need to know what's in them and which ones to get to address the issues. GSA is both PO4 and CO2 related, and of course flow/distribution is always a factor. BBA is strictly CO2. I'm with JamesM, the perfume bottles are pretty but there's nothing in them that you can't buy either from our sponsors or in the garden center - 3rd isle, bottom row - just below the 50kg sacks of steer manure...  

As the tank grows in it could easily be that the increase in biomass starts to block flow in certain areas. Something as simple as a trim might help, but as the biomass grows, the PO4 demand (as well as CO2 and other nutrient demand) also grows. If the sediment and residual levels in the water column can't supply enough you'll have to supplement more.

I reckon you need to tweak either PO4, CO2/Excel, Flow/distribution, trim or some combination thereof. Cracking tank that is though!  

Cheers,


----------



## AdAndrews (25 Nov 2009)

Im into ease aswell, i use TPN+ and Easycarbo, nothing simpler than measuring 2ml out with a seringe everyday  
what you can do aswell is make your own tpn+, if you have a little time, follow JamesC's all in one solution, its much cheaper in the long run.


----------



## andyh (25 Nov 2009)

so I have dosed some po4 using my easylife fosfo. Instructions say dose
10ml per 500l increases po4 concentration by 0.1ppm

so I dosed just over 1ml as my tank is 57l to start me off. However it does not state how frequently, I have no idea how reguarly I should dose this! 
Can any one give me advice on how much and how frequently?


----------



## Mark Evans (25 Nov 2009)

look at your lighting too.


----------



## andyh (25 Nov 2009)

saintly said:
			
		

> look at your lighting too.



cheers mark, any ideas on how much po4?


----------



## Mark Evans (25 Nov 2009)

i was dosing double the recommended EI dosing for a 60l with high co2. it wasn't until I heightened the light that i saw GSA disappear over night.

raising the light may just allow you to run your tank as you are dosing and co2 wise. There's too much light with no fuel.


----------



## JamesM (25 Nov 2009)

EI suggests we aim for 3ppm per week of PO4. So with your biomass, light levels and co2 injection, I'd start with that for a few weeks, then increase or decrease as desired.

Just to make it clear, when Mark says raising the light, he doesn't mean raise the light levels, but actually raise the unit. You can also partially cover the tubes with bits of card like I did in the early stages of Brickagumi AKA Without Foundation.


----------



## andyh (25 Nov 2009)

JamesM said:
			
		

> EI suggests we aim for 3ppm per week of PO4. So with your biomass, light levels and co2 injection, I'd start with that for a few weeks, then increase or decrease as desired.
> 
> Just to make it clear, when Mark says raising the light, he doesn't mean raise the light levels, but actually raise the unit. You can also partially cover the tubes with bits of card like I did in the early stages of Brickagumi AKA Without Foundation.



cheers James will up my dose to 3ppm and see how I get on, I will also look at my lights and see what cab be done. Currently running 2 x 24w t5 for 7 hrs daily, not sure I can run just one on my Arcadia luminaire? I can't lift any higher as limited by overhead space in my kitchen

thanks!


----------



## JamesM (25 Nov 2009)

It'll probably be ok with just one bulb, My 4x24w works with 1 or 3 bulbs in  

Have a good read of the EI guide here: http://www.ukaps.org/EI.htm as you may find you are missing out on a few other ingredients too


----------



## andyh (25 Nov 2009)

JamesM said:
			
		

> It'll probably be ok with just one bulb, My 4x24w works with 1 or 3 bulbs in
> 
> Have a good read of the EI guide here: http://www.ukaps.org/EI.htm as you may find you are missing out on a few other ingredients too



cheers James

silly question do you just remove the tube?


----------



## JamesM (25 Nov 2009)

Yup 

Or as I said earlier, just cover parts of the tube(s) with some dark card, like I did here: http://www.plantedbox.com/wp-content/up ... 260126.jpg


----------



## andyh (3 Dec 2009)

So i took the advice and dosed the P04 using easylife fosfo (i worked out i needed a 3ml dose) i have done that twice over the last 7-10 days, and the result speak for themselves. I haven't adjusted anything else, apart from the co2 which i increased a slight amount. The leaves have started to clear, this pic was taken this evening and as you can see all the leaves are starting clear, with only some slight remnants in places.




Thanks for the great advice guys.


----------

